# MSC with GrandMA 2 and Qlab 3



## cvdub (Jul 10, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I am trying to get MSC to work with the GrandMA 2 and QLab 3 and I have a few questions. I'm using a MOTU Fastlane with MIDI cables to the console, so I won't have to deal with any of the port issues I've been reading about via ethernet.

First off, is it possible to send MSC from the console to QLab or must they be sent from QLab to the console? (Ideally, the board op would just press GO on the GrandMA which would fire both lights and projections)
-If so, how do I use a cue to trigger MSC? I assume I'd have to write the Hex lines, but I haven't been able to find out where to do so.

Secondly, if I do have to use QLab to fire the console (I've done something similar in a project once using SCS and the GrandMA so I know it SHOULD work) where do I designate what MSC to send within the cues in QLab 3? I have noted where to turn MSC on for the entire show file, but I don't see where within each cue I can designate which cue to fire on the lighting console. 

Thank you all in advance!


----------



## 65535 (Jul 11, 2013)

Figure 53 | QLab | Documentation | Cue basics

Make sure all your Midi settings are correct, you still need to make sure the settings line up between the two devices.


----------



## VRL (Dec 3, 2019)

Greetings,

Yes, you can send midi out from the console to midi in on the fastlane, if you do that you can control qlab from grand ma, it will accept go`s, pause, goto and a few more commands .
Your cue number 1 in grand ma will activate cue 1.000 on qlab, 2 cue will activate cue 2.000 in qlab and so on... ( check attachement )

In Qlab Midi controls options make sure you have the same device id that you have in MA Msc out device, in my case 1. Also in MA set MIDI in the MSC out mode, MSC out command to ALL, and Send to , set to all.

If you are using a on pc ma, go to the top left corner of the screen, press the yellow button, go to options, in MIDI tab set midi from on pc command wing to YES 

Your midi Out device should be MIcrosoft Gs Wavetable.

Dont forget to set your midi patch in Qlab, in my case i used a steinberg ur22, you should be setting yours to mottu fast lane.


Now, I had this set up working perfectly for over one year. I could just press go in the console and q lab would follow with sound and video cues.

Unfortunately i am not being able to do that anymore, i dont know what happen in between but last time i tried to run that show, i could not make grand ma communicate with Qlab, to be honest its breaking my head, it was so easy when i initially created the Shows cue lists.

Maybe it was related with the upgrade of qlab to version 4, or even with the system upgrade from yosemite to sierra, this is what i am trying to find out...
Its most likely to be my interface, maybe last drivers do not support midi.

In Your case, motu fastlane seems to be the best interface available for the job, if you can get it to work following the previous steps it means that my problem is related with the interface.

If it works for you please say something, i really need to understand why this does not work on my system anymore, i tryed with midisport 4x4 interface but still did not work.

Best luck!


----------

